# Movies, whucha' like?



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2010)

click away and let us know

_
EDIT = if there is a genera that you would vote for and dont see here...tell us 
-


----------



## torachi (Feb 13, 2010)

Crazy as it sounds, I don't see Nightmare on Elm St is as a slasher. It's got way too much of a supernatural bend. I voted generic horror, as there is no choice for 'cinematic mind-fucks'.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 13, 2010)

my guilty pleasure movies are English Period Pieces. yes i like Merchant/Ivory films, anything involving Queen Elizabeth I, or anything involving the English Crown.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2010)

comedy, action, horror and drama :3

My favs are some old school ones like Undercover Brother and Don't Be A Menace XD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 13, 2010)

What about mystery? I'm really into crime-based movies, such as Scarface, The Godfather, and Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

Horror Horror and Horror.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 13, 2010)

i voted all except superhero and romantic comedy


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> What about mystery? I'm really into crime-based movies, such as Scarface, The Godfather, and Sherlock Holmes.



i had a gazillion more to put on the poll, but it only let me do 10
=\
sorry


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2010)

Comedy and sci-fi action (Alien, Terminator, Starship Troopers etc.)


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll watch anything once, but I think my favs are fantasy or science fiction.  Dark Crystal, Harvey, The Time Machine, it's all good.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> ...Dark Crystal...




MMMmmmnnNNH


----------



## D Void (Feb 13, 2010)

I love teen slashers. They is awsome.


----------



## Bun (Feb 13, 2010)

what about fantasy or something? like LOTR... or Pan's Labrynth?


----------



## Seas (Feb 13, 2010)

Comedy and action.
The latest mix of these categories I saw was The kung fu hustle.
It was fun in my opinion.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 13, 2010)

I loves me some animation! X3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 13, 2010)

All of them. Especially films with Existentialist overtones.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 13, 2010)

_Top Secret_ is the best movie ever. Just saying.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2010)

My favorites would be animated movies, realistic dramas and witty comedies.


----------

